# I Have a sentra.. and it's slow.. where from here?



## JasonH99GXE (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey, I have a 1999 Nissan Sentra GXE and its really slow.. and ive skimmed around and saw it cant even handle a turbo. Are there engines like SE-R engines that i can swap in without much work, i understand swapping isn't easy but I just like this car and want to see it go a bit faster. My friends own a Civic Si and a Grand Am GT so anywhere in that class street wise would be a good engine. 

Any help would be great!

-Jason :hal:


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

swapping an engine isnt easy, but yes, mant people do opt for the SR20DE swap (the SE-R engine). If you look at other peoples projects on the forum you can see how they build up their engines to some very respectable numbers.
Dont forget that this is going to cost quite a bit, so if you are working on a budget, this project could be a very long one.
-Pete-


----------



## JasonH99GXE (Jan 6, 2006)

well im not loaded but i have a little to spend on a car, does anyone know like an average amount it would cost? it doesnt have to be super specific. I just got this car for free and i want to do something with it if not anything at least to practice building up a small car.

again any help would be great! :hal:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

well, you could always do a Cold Air intake, which will help alot.

A good tune up; plugs, wires, oil, coolant, tranny fluid, timing, fuel fitler and air filter ( which would be new if you do a CAI ).

Also, a good exhaust set up would be good.....

and if anythign else....drop like 300 for a wet nitrious system and you'd be good to go.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

233.7 whp and 192.3 ft-lbs. of torque with turbo with the 1.6 motor and here is the link


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/project200sx.php


Isn’t cheap, but that type of power from the 1.6 that only makes 115ish at the fly wheel (not wheel HP) Any type of car you have with 115hp from factory to get it to around 150-180hp is going to cost a fair amount.

The 1.6 accepts mod's very easily if you have the money. It is easier to modify the Nissan 1.6 that is in so many sentra’s than that Civic that the high school street racer down the street has, proven fact our card are happy to accept most mod’s if done right.


Donnie H.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

DonaldHays said:


> 233.7 whp and 192.3 ft-lbs. of torque with turbo with the 1.6 motor and here is the link
> 
> 
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/project200sx.php
> ...


you should look at the Evil Twin. Wes is pushing out over 252whp on a stock bottom end.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's going to cost between $3,500.00 - $5,000.00 to boost it properly or do the swap.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

www.hotshot.com

Look up their Turbo kit.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

depends on if you have an automatic or a manuel.

if you want to keep up you'll need to get a turbo. And the Hotshot turob for the ga16de is a good one to get. price range would be around $6,000. I say this because you will want to do it properly. Get a JWT ECU, JWT cams, along with the Hotshot turbo kit. you would need to get an ECU from a 97' sentra (correct me if i'm wrong). 

If not turbo..
Hotshot Header, Hotshot (your choice) CAI, UR pulley, JWT ECU, JWT cams, Stromung exhaust (your choice). lighter flywheel. This is just a list of things that I feel would be a better fit. In my opinion that is.

anyways read up on this forum, since there are a lot of ga16de on here. And get a better idea if you want to keep the car, and save up for a better one. Or swap it out for an sr20de, but like said before it is quite a bit to spend for that.

Personally, if I could go at it again, I would go turbo since they are quite unique.


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

$6000 for a turbo setup... holy shit I think I'm on the wrong site :X


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

4k for turbo, then you need a good clutch, which will run 400, 600 for the ECU. So bout 5k. you dont need the cams, they are optional.


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

$600 for ECU! Has no one ever heard of MEGASQUIRT?

$4k for turbo... I could have a local shop do a custom one-off turbo kit for that much... its called piece it together yourself

$400 for a clutch, go to lsdmotorsports.com they'll hook you up for cheaper


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Having a custom shop fab it up themselves and buying a megasquirt is going to involve a hell of a lot more time than buying a kit ready to bolt on and a plug and play ECU. Plus, you'll be supporting the Nissan aftermarket community. More business for them, means more money to spend on R&D for us. :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The best option is to sell the GA powered car, and pick up an SE-R.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Yaklich said:


> $600 for ECU! Has no one ever heard of MEGASQUIRT?


There is a reason why everyone reccomends the JWT....


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

wildmane said:


> Having a custom shop fab it up themselves and buying a megasquirt is going to involve a hell of a lot more time than buying a kit ready to bolt on and a plug and play ECU. Plus, you'll be supporting the Nissan aftermarket community. More business for them, means more money to spend on R&D for us. :thumbup:


I'd rather support local business than the nissan aftermarket community... and it wont be that much more time at all, you'll have a better setup and it'll make more power. I don't see the downside to this at all... 



xbrandonx said:


> There is a reason why everyone reccomends the JWT....


I don't care why everyone does what. It's called cheap speed. Apparently everyone over here are ballers


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Yaklich said:


> I don't care why everyone does what. It's called cheap speed. Apparently everyone over here are ballers


there is no such thing as cheap speed. You go cheap, you dont get the power that you get out of a proven kit. Megasquirts aren't the easiest thing to tune and get running properly. the JWT if a fairly easy install and has proven time in and time out to work well.


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

No such thing as cheap speed...

My buddy ghetto-turbo'd his Civic for ~$400. Now, I have to say Frank did the most ghetto shit I've ever seen on a car in my life, but he still did it for $400 and when he left for Japan he sold it (about 3-4 weeks after he turbo'd it) and it made consecutive low 14 second quarter mile times.

http://www.homemadeturbo.com/turbo_projects/jyr/

Of course, look at the other projects.. def. of cheap speed in these...

http://www.homemadeturbo.com/turbo_projects/


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Yak man, how did that project cost under $400 with the engine management? I doubt that engine is going to last..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Yaklich said:


> No such thing as cheap speed...
> 
> My buddy ghetto-turbo'd his Civic for ~$400. Now, I have to say Frank did the most ghetto shit I've ever seen on a car in my life, but he still did it for $400 and when he left for Japan he sold it (about 3-4 weeks after he turbo'd it) and it made consecutive low 14 second quarter mile times.
> 
> ...


ok, let me rephrase, cheap and realible dont go in the same sentence. People cheap out on the engine management and blew their shit all the time. Do you legitimate research and you will see the ones making the realiable power spend more money. But at least they dont blow their shit.


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

Never said I'd do what he did though lmao... I ain't that ghetto. (and fyi it runs to this day)

I've seen people put $600 into their turbo setup (of course it wont be as powerful but...) it lasted, and I've seen people put $6000 into their setups and its great. For $6000 though, I'd have to go and build my engine up for boost, I just can't see spending $6000 on a bolt on kit that will net me gains I could've done with a $1000 hmt setup.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Then do whatever you please, if you think you can make a reliable turbo engine for cheaper then by all means go ahead. People use JWT and the Hotshot turbo kit for the simplicity. And if you think you can do better with just a S-AFC, it's not gonna happen. The JWT ECU controls ignition advance/retard, something that a regular air fuel controller *cannot* do. 

But megasquirt, on the other hand.. :thumbup: It'll just take some serious dedication and commitment to getting the car tuned correctly. Time is money..


----------



## Yaklich (Dec 27, 2005)

wildmane said:


> Yak man, how did that project cost under $400 with the engine management? I doubt that engine is going to last..


He chipped his ECU himself for Uberdata (he already had a vtec obd1 p28 that came factory) so with a $20 chipping kit he was ready for uberdata  



wildmane said:


> Then do whatever you please, if you think you can make a reliable turbo engine for cheaper then by all means go ahead. People use JWT and the Hotshot turbo kit for the simplicity. And if you think you can do better with just a S-AFC, it's not gonna happen. The JWT ECU controls ignition advance/retard, something that a regular air fuel controller *cannot* do.
> 
> But megasquirt, on the other hand.. :thumbup: It'll just take some serious dedication and commitment to getting the car tuned correctly. Time is money..


I'll have to see one of these JWT's in person, they sound interesting... and megasquirt is the shit, but yes it does take some time to tune correctly...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Yaklich said:


> He chipped his ECU himself for Uberdata (he already had a vtec obd1 p28 that came factory) so with a $20 chipping kit he was ready for uberdata
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to see one of these JWT's in person, they sound interesting... and megasquirt is the shit, but yes it does take some time to tune correctly...


not many people like the megasquirts because they aren't the easiest to tune. Buy the time you buy the kit and get it tuned properly, you are almost better off with the JWT ecu. Hell, i rather run an EMS or halteck stand alone before i touch the megasquirts.


----------



## B14Nismo (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't mean to sound dumd as far as i've read Megasquirt is an aftermarket ECU right? and it takes time to tune it right? So besides those two obivious points what is it exactly and why does it sound like a sex toy/male enhancment pill?


----------



## setnra_bitch (Jul 12, 2005)

ok i tried to read up on mega squirt (this male enhancement rock hard ecu) and i cant find any remarks or summaries of this product anywhere. only that its a "good product" because i only find the mardeting adds for it. where can i find some of the results that i can compare to the hotshot system or what i am wanting to put into my turbo system, the hks for the sr20.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

If you are interested in learning more about megasquirt, just go to the Megasquirt forums and read around a bit. http://www.msefi.com/


setnra_bitch said:


> ok i tried to read up on mega squirt (this male enhancement rock hard ecu) and i cant find any remarks or summaries of this product anywhere. only that its a "good product" because i only find the mardeting adds for it. where can i find some of the results that i can compare to the hotshot system or what i am wanting to put into my turbo system, the hks for the sr20.


----------

